# Sermons by Al Martin



## alwaysreforming (May 3, 2005)

I've seen many people on the Board recommend sermons by Al Martin. What I wanted to know is, if I go to SermonAudio.com and download several sermons by him, can I listen to the without any qualification/reservation whatsoever? Can he be trusted on any given topic, or are there some known reservations that I should take into account going in?

I know that no one is perfect, so I'm not asking if he is infallable, only if he is for the most part beyond question. 

Thanks, All!


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 3, 2005)

Well, he is a Baptist. 

Other than that, I haven't heard anything disputable about him. His series I'm currently listening to on the call to the ministry is excellent.


----------



## Authorised (May 3, 2005)

His sermons concerning rock music wouldn't be taken well on this board, either.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 3, 2005)

He actually injured the retina in one of his eye's while preaching and had to lie face down for 6 weeks. In my opionion, anyone who blows a gasket while preaching is a-ok.


----------



## DTK (May 3, 2005)

He is the most powerful preacher I've ever heard.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## daveb (May 3, 2005)

He is a great preacher, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend him. His sermon on Gibson's movie was real good. Looking forward to listening to more of him myself.


----------



## Redeemed (May 3, 2005)

He's an outstanding preacher, easily one of the best of our time. Professor John Murray spoke highly of his preaching.

He is safe to listen to


----------



## alwaysreforming (May 3, 2005)

Wow! I've never seen such agreement on this Board! Not a dissenting voice, huh?
(Just kidding. I know we have much in common here.)

Well, glad to know. Thanks for your responses. The reason I ask is because I thought that I've heard a few of his sermons (a while ago) that seemed to be a little legalistic, but perhaps I was mistaken. It could have been that perhaps he was just speaking truth that I didn't want to hear. :bigsmile:


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> His sermons concerning rock music wouldn't be taken well on this board, either.



How so? Pro? Anti?


----------



## BobVigneault (May 4, 2005)

He does tend toward legalism (especially the music sermon) though that is a term that will be relative to the hearer. You should check him against the scriptures. Listen to "What Is A Christian?". That is a terrific message and his voice and those pregnant pauses will stick in your mind.

There are many preachers out there who are people pleasers or children of their time - Al Martin is neither of those. Start downloading!


----------



## govols (May 4, 2005)

He's definitely not Southern Baptist! His sermons are too long.


----------



## heartoflesh (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Listen to "What Is A Christian?". That is a terrific message and his voice and those pregnant pauses will stick in your mind.



Indeed, that is probably my favorite sermon of all time. Martin is an extremely skilled orator. He can make a phrase like "how does a brown cow eat green grass and produce white milk" sound most profound!


----------



## Authorised (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Authorised_
> ...




Most definitely against rock music and the surrounding culture. Not that I endorse that whole culture either, but I think it's going too far to make some of the claims made (by Martin) concerning the music itself. 

I only mention this silly detail because the original question asked for any "sticking points." Honestly though, if you dislike Al Martin or his preaching, the problem is most assuredly with you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2005)

I would agree with the endorsements and caveats expressed about Al Martin. I heard him once give a lecture on Christianity at my college in Chapel Hill, North Carolina. It was a mighty brave thing he did coming to a Christian-hating campus like that. He is a noble man of God who, like all men, has his theological flaws but overall is a preacher who proclaims God's Word very faithfully.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 5, 2005)

Ok guys, besides Martin, who else do you highly recomend from that site? I am downloading the sermons onto my new Sony PSP.


----------



## Redeemed (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> He does tend toward legalism (especially the music sermon) though that is a term that will be relative to the hearer. You should check him against the scriptures. Listen to "What Is A Christian?". That is a terrific message and his voice and those pregnant pauses will stick in your mind.
> 
> There are many preachers out there who are people pleasers or children of their time - Al Martin is neither of those. Start downloading!



Tend toward legalism? That's a strong accusation.
I have to disagree


----------



## Redeemed (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Ok guys, besides Martin, who else do you highly recomend from that site? I am downloading the sermons onto my new Sony PSP.



Sinclair Ferguson 
Joel Beeke
A.W. Tozer
Iain Murray


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed_
> Sinclair Ferguson


----------



## Redeemed (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Redeemed_
> > Sinclair Ferguson



What about

Joel Beeke
A.W. Tozer
Iain Murray


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 5, 2005)

Never heard or read 'em yet...heard great things about them though, except for Tozer's Arminianism. I've heard Ferguson preach at First Presbyterian in Jackson a few months ago, which was excellent. I'll get around to reading my copy of Beeke's _Puritan Reformed Spirituality_ sometime here. And while I'm thinking of it, a friend of mine at Riveroaks got to meet Iain Murray a few years back when Murray was in America for awhile.


----------



## daveb (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed_
> 
> What about
> 
> ...



in my opinion:

Beeke 
Murray 

Not sure about Tozer.


----------



## Redeemed (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Never heard or read 'em yet...heard great things about them though, except for Tozer's Arminianism. I've heard Ferguson preach at First Presbyterian in Jackson a few months ago, which was excellent. I'll get around to reading my copy of Beeke's _Puritan Reformed Spirituality_ sometime here. And while I'm thinking of it, a friend of mine at Riveroaks got to meet Iain Murray a few years back when Murray was in America for awhile.



I'm not sure about Tozer being an Arminian...still a great preacher nonetheless, one of the best.


----------



## heartoflesh (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> _Originally posted by Redeemed_
> 
> ....Not sure about Tozer.



Different preachers/writers serve different purposes. We shouldn't read Tozer for precise theology, or Richard Baxter either-- but both have much to teach us.

[Edited on 5-6-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Redeemed (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by daveb_
> ...



Excellent point


----------



## daveb (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by daveb_
> ...



Just to clarify, the reason I'm not sure about Tozer is that I've not had much contact with anything he's done. So I really would be unable to comment on him.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 6, 2005)

If anyone is into downloading mp3 sermons, don't forget the full current and past few months' ministry of the Metropolitan Tabernacle is always available, free of charge, at

http://www.metropolitantabernacle.org/Sound/SOUND.html

JH


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> His sermons concerning rock music wouldn't be taken well on this board, either.



That's too bad.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 28, 2005)

?


----------

